# missing sqmapi.dll



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

I tried running windows performance to see how my pc's performance is rated but I got the an error telling me the test could not be completed due to missing sqmapi.dll. Anyone know how I can get that missing componant?


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you using trimmed version? Anyways, just download the dll from here: sqmapi.dll free download - DLL-files.com and put the dll in "C:\Windwos\System32" and then try.


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

Thanks "guy" I will do that.


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

daveleonard said:


> Thanks "guy" I will do that.


You are always welcome mate.


----------

